# SR9c Frame size for holster fit?



## Old_Sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

I have an SR9c that I bought for concealed carry (once my permit comes in). However, I am not sure of the framwe size, and many places/holsters do not list the guns that will fit properly in them. Would the SR9c be considered a medium size frame? :smt1099

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

In short, if the holster isn't made specifically for the SR9C, you don't want it. You want a holster that is made for "A" not "Fits A, C, K and W"

Expect to spend $50-$95+ for a good holster

These are my "go to" holster makers:
*
Alessigunholsters.com
Comp-Tac : Top-Quality Firearm Accessories
CrossBreed® Holsters
Desbiens Gun Leather
FIST, Inc.
Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
Garrett Industries, LLC Designers/Manufacturers of Custom Kydex and Leather Holsters and Tactical Gear
H.B.E. Specialty LeatherWorks
Haugen Handgun Leather ::: Quality Handcrafted Leather Goods For The Discriminating Shooter - concealment holsters, hunting holsters, cowboy holsters all hand made - Haugen Handgun Leather
Milt Sparks Holsters
TT GunLeather High Quality Leather Gun Holsters
Tucker Gun Leather | Premium Leather Gun Holsters
UBG Holsters
High Noon Holsters*

Of those I would strongly recommend UBG and High Noon.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

+1 ^^^^^

I own a UBG holster that is made to carry inside the waistband (IWB) specifically for my CZ 75 Compact. It is designed for that gun, so it fits like a glove, as its designed to do.




























I'd also add Mitch Rosen's Express line to the mix. Great gun hide.

Most of the above listed gun leather makers have gun lists on their respective websites that will show which gun models they have specific holsters for.

If you're smart enough to buy a quality weapon like the Ruger, don't ruin it with a $25 POS Fobus or one size fits none synthetic holster. You and your gun deserve better.


----------



## Old_Sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks. This helps me out quite a bit. After spending the cash for the Ruger, it needs a good holster to work with it.


----------



## repair (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a 9c also I pocket carry in a De Santis Super Fly holster.
Its easy to draw the gun and the holster stays in the pocket.
I carry it every where and it doesn,t print.
I've walked by lots of LEO's and not one asked me any questions about what is in my pocket.
And yes I am legal.


----------



## Steveandbelinda (Dec 18, 2013)

Try a Fobus Paddle Holster. That is what I have for my SR9c. I also just bought a Blackhawk for my Glock 26, which is also a very nice holster


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steveandbelinda said:


> Try a Fobus Paddle Holster. That is what I have for my SR9c. I also just bought a Blackhawk for my Glock 26, which is also a very nice holster


I would not choose a Fobus for carry purposes. The fit and construction just aren't up to par with a lot of other holsters.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Just to add to the list, I have one of the Hybrid IWB holsters from Ozarks Holster for my SR9c. Took about 7 days to receive and I can't find any fault with it. Very comfortable, good retention, and holds the pistol in nice and tight to my side once I found the position I needed for my body. Wouldn't hesitate to order from them again.
Ozarks Holster Company | Quality Holsters Made in USA

EDIT....
Didn't notice how old the original post was.


----------

